# Roof Repair question



## JeremyB (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Guys

During a big rainstorm today I found out that we have a leak in the roof.

I saw the water mark in the kitchen ceiling and knew right away that the roof was leaking so went into the attic to see, sure enough I saw it dripping. We plan on getting a new roof in the spring but was wondering is there anything that I can do to patch or at least a temporary hold until then?

Tell me there is some magical spray that I can spray on from the inside, something like that exists right?,lol 

But really is there anything that can be done for a half [email protected]@ fix until the cold Canadian winter is done

Thanks for any help

Jeremy


----------



## joecaption (Nov 29, 2011)

First you have to find the leak and fix it right, there's several so called spray it on and the leaks stop. Not going to happen and all it will do is still leak, it's going to get colder and the snows going to build up on the roof making it impossible to now fix, while it's taking out the inulation, drywall on the ceiling ect.
Since you already know where it's leaking that narrows it down to where to start looking for the weak spot.
In most cases it's as simple as slide one or two shingle out with a flat bar and install new ones. Or replace a rotted soil pipe collar if that's where the leak is.


----------



## JeremyB (Nov 29, 2011)

cheers Joe

How does that black rubber stuff in the can work? do you just pull out some shingles and then smear it on?

I also see some other stuff that says it goes on clear and can be brushed right over the shingles?? sounds like it wont work,lol


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2011)

There's no magic potion in a spray can that will fix your problem. Take a pic of the area and we will help you with a permanent fix.


----------



## JeremyB (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Guys

Back again, well we are having a roofer come over tomorrow morning ( my wife and his wife are friends ) and he going to see about patching the leaks and to quote us on a new roof. Can a roof be put on in the winter time? I dont want to have to worry about it leaking all winter when the snow starts. For instance its raining today and thats all I have done is worry that its going to leak. Its ruining football for me,lol


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 4, 2011)

JeremyB said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Back again, well we are having a roofer come over tomorrow morning ( my wife and his wife are friends ) and he going to see about patching the leaks and to quote us on a new roof. Can a roof be put on in the winter time? I dont want to have to worry about it leaking all winter when the snow starts. For instance its raining today and thats all I have done is worry that its going to leak. Its ruining football for me,lol



I don't know where you are located, but we roof all year long in middle Tennessee. IF the temps are above freezing it won't be a problem and cool months are better than warm ones. When it's hot out, shingles are very warm and scuff easily, which causes damage to the shingle.


----------



## JeremyB (Dec 4, 2011)

Im in Ontario Canada, we get some very cold weather here sometimes -40c.


----------



## JeremyB (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Guys

We had the roofer out today and he said that the roof needs to be replaced because you can see wood in some spots

We are having it done next Monday


----------



## nealtw (Dec 5, 2011)

Good plan!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Dec 11, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> I don't know where you are located, but we roof all year long in middle Tennessee. IF the temps are above freezing it won't be a problem and cool months are better than warm ones. When it's hot out, shingles are very warm and scuff easily, which causes damage to the shingle.



Great point ODNT.,maybe it might be a good idea to further this thread by saying and describing why you can roof in the winters.I am asked all the time about if I can roof in the winter.

In an ideal situation I prefer 70's myself but at some point it is absolutely necessary to reroof in the winter.What do you guy's think?.,Or maybe someone should start a thread about winter roofing?


----------



## joecaption (Sep 10, 2012)

So did you get it fixed right?
Please do not cheap out and do some have as* patch job. It will cost far more to let it go.


----------

